# Ecran noir bootcamp win 10



## juanito007 (22 Avril 2016)

Bonjour
j'ai eu un ecran noir sur un imac 2010 sous win 10 , j'avais voulu réinstaller le driver du son car j'en avais et en redemarrant plus rien écran noir.
aidez moi svp


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

Salut pour info c'est de ce imac qu'il sagit :

Intel Core i5-2400S (2,5 Ghz)
Mémoire4 Go
Chipset graphique AMD Radeon HD 6750M
Ecran21.5 pouces
Disque dur500 Go
Il parait que des series de 2009 et 2011 ont un defaut de DD ou de carte graphique , j'aimerai savoir si la panne provient du quel des 2 matos.
Merci


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

Je suppose que cet écran noir ne s'affiche que pour Windows, pas pour OS X ?

Tu l'as faite comment cette installation de Windows 10, depuis un fichier .iso ou un DVD gravé ?

Peu importe, généralement un écran noir indique un problème avec le boot EFI de la partition Windows et pas d'autre choix que de faire une réinstallation par dessus.

Une version de Windows dans une partition Boot Camp, ne peut pas se réparer comme dans un vrai PC.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

tu voudrais bien me dire comment faire ?
merci


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

juanito007 a dit:


> tu voudrais bien me dire comment faire ?


Trois questions, pas de réponses !


Locke a dit:


> 1) Je suppose que cet écran noir ne s'affiche que pour Windows, pas pour OS X ?
> 
> 2) Tu l'as faite comment cette installation de Windows 10, depuis un fichier .iso ou un DVD gravé ?
> 
> 3) Peu importe, généralement un écran noir indique un problème avec le boot EFI de la partition Windows et pas d'autre choix que de faire une réinstallation par dessus.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

Désolé , de tout façon il démarre tjrs sur windows et pour l'installation je ne sais pas avec quel support car il m'appartient pas .
j'ai voulu aider un pote et voila le resultat.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

alors je peux rien faire de mon coté ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2016)

Alt à l'allumage pour sélectionner le disque de démarrage et choisir  MacOS X. 
Depuis là il faudra réinstaller BootCamp


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

j'appuie juste aprés de son de démarrage ou bien avant ?
merci


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

juanito007 a dit:


> Désolé , de tout façon il démarre tjrs sur windows et pour l'installation je ne sais pas avec quel support car il m'appartient pas .
> j'ai voulu aider un pote et voila le resultat.





juanito007 a dit:


> alors je peux rien faire de mon coté ?


Quel OS X est installé ?

Admettons qu'au minimum il soit sous Lion 10.7.5, il y a une partition Recovery HD. Déjà en redémarrant tout en maintenant la touche *Alt* maintenue, vois tu Macintosh HD ?

Si oui, il suffit de sélectionner son icône et de valider avec la touche Entrée, ce qui le fera démarrer. Ensuite, il faut aller dans les Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, décocher le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre, entrer son mot de passe, sélectionner Macintosh HD et redémarrer. Attention, il faut le mot de passe du compte Administrateur de ton pote, sinon ça ne marchera pas.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

ça donne rien


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

juanito007 a dit:


> ça donne rien


1) Tu as bien entendu le son caractéristique au démarrage qui est un boing ?

2) Tu es bien sûr d'avoir maintenue la touche Alt au redémarrage sans la relâcher ?

3) Tu ne vois aucune icône de disque dur ?

4) Aucun message d'erreur, qu'un écran noir ?


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

oui j'a le son boing 
oui maintenue la touche Alt au redémarrage sans la relâcher + de 15 secondes
je ne vois aucun icone et aucun message d'erreur


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

Ca ne sent pas bon, peut-être un gros problème avec le disque dur. Fait-il un léger bruit de cliquetis ?

Sinon, démarre en Mode sans échec... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201262

Pour faire court, suit à la lettre ce qui suit...



> *Démarrage en mode sans échec*
> Pour démarrer en mode sans échec, procédez comme suit :
> 
> Démarrez ou redémarrez votre Mac.
> ...



Que se passe t'il ?


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

Tjrs rien aucun logo au demarrage  , alors il doit changer le DD ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Avril 2016)

Ca peut-être l'écran ou le retro éclairage de l'ecran qui ne fonctionnent plus...
Est-ce qu'on entend le disque dur tourner? ou il n'y a aucun bruit du tout?

L'iMac 2010 a bien un lecteur de DVD? dans ce cas essayer de démarrer sur le DVD d'installation pour vérifier si ca marche (auquel cas c'est le disque dur qui déconne) ou si ca donne également un écran noir (auquel cas c'est l'écran qui a un pb)

(je penche pour un problème de retro éclairage de l'écran... sinon on aurait plutôt un écran gris avec la pomme au centre. A moins que la mise à jour sur Windows ait conduit a reformatter tout le disque dur et qu'il n'y ait plus qu'un Windows non fonctionnel sur ce Mac)


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

Cet écran est bien noir de chez noir, il n'y a pas de curseur clignotant ?

Si c'est le cas, problème de disque dur ou de carte graphique.

S'il y a un curseur clignotant, c'est bloqué sur la partition Windows et il faut en refaire l'installation.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

le dd et le lecteur quand je l'allume ils "tournent" et pour l'ecran ; il est un tout petit peu éclairé et pas de curseur


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

juanito007 a dit:


> il est un tout petit peu éclairé et pas de curseur


Dans ce cas-là, la carte du rétro-éclairage serait HS, à faire changer dans un Apple Store ou  magasin habilité.


----------



## juanito007 (23 Avril 2016)

Loke , es tu sur que c'est la carte du rétro-éclairage , ou bien quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de probléme.
merci


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

juanito007 a dit:


> Loke , es tu sur que c'est la carte du rétro-éclairage , ou bien quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de probléme.


Et veux faire quoi avec un écran noir ? Il n'y a pas de miracle, soit il s'allume normalement, soit il faut faire réparer et une MAJ n'a aucun rapport avec ce type de panne, ça devait arriver, c'est tout.


----------

